# posting from a mental hospital right now



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

yup I am in the psychiatric clinic

I just couldnt go on anymore ....the last 2 months were too harsh on my mental health and I dont take effexor since half a year ....if you want to know more by detail then just ask


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

i hope you're in good hands and that things arent as harsh for you now


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

thanks

but it is mostly not the dp/dr that brought me to the hospital ...just to let everybody know so dont freak out


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi Psyborg, That's a cool username.

Are you going through a period of depression and/or burnout? I am asking because I was seriously depressed the last couple months as well.

I felt like I couldn't trust any other person. It has passed mostly and feel a little better now.
We don't have much mental health care facilities from where I'm from. So I didn't go to a psychiatrist myself.

- Abe


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Abe89 said:


> Hi Psyborg, That's a cool username.
> Are you going through a period of depression and/or burnout? I am asking because I was seriously depressed the last couple months as well.
> I felt like I couldn't trust any other person. It has passed mostly and feel a little better now.
> We don't have much mental health care facilities from where I'm from. So I didn't go to a psychiatrist myself.
> - Abe


I have health anxiety obsession and panic . too much stress . I couldnt go on


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I spent some time in the hospital on 2 occasions. I used it as motivation to never go back. lol But I did go back for a 3rd time. This time I had a purpose. I had ECT. It worked a miracle for me.

I still have a booklet of $1 coupons which can be used at the hospital snack bar. The staff gave it to me for winning games us patients played to keep busy. They're probably not transferrable, though. I hope something good

happens for you in the hospital.


----------

